# Anderson vs pella sliding door



## kenpoblack (Dec 14, 2011)

I am replacing the sliding glass door out to my patio and I am trying to decide between --The anderson perma-Shield 200 series PS510 with Low-e tempered dual-pane insulating glass and---The Pella Proline series white with insulated tempered Low-E advanced glass with argon gas..

There is not a big price difference only about $350 so what I need to know is what is the best door that will last the longest and have the lowest up keep for the life of the door. I know the Pella is  Aluminum exterior and the Anderson is vinyl


----------



## kok328 (Dec 14, 2011)

Best?
I think you'll find that these are both quality doors with pros & cons about both that you'll have to make a decision on.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 14, 2011)

Aluminium is better for noise if you are close to street or something.


----------



## joecaption (Dec 15, 2011)

I'd go with an Atrium door instead.
The reason why is the threshold is far stronger and I've never once been able to get a Pella or Anderson rep to come look at windows or doors my customers are having trouble with. Home Depot sells Atrium.
I also strongly suggest while the door is out you add what's called a jam sill. It will stop any water from getting in around or under the door and taking out the subfloor.
http://www.jamsill.com/
Pay special attention to the flashing under and around the door for a leak free install.
Make sure the threshold is fully supported on the outside so it can not twist and cause a leak.
A piece of 1 X 6 vinyl lumber attached with SS trim head screws works great.


----------



## goldensun (Jan 10, 2012)

maybe you have already made up your mind, personally speaking, i advice you aluminium, except the thermal performance maybe a bit weaker than PVC.
Good luck. wish you have the right one.


----------

